# Please guide me regarding Express Entry to Canada



## HBHATIA28 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Please guide me what is the procedure to apply for express entry. I m posting my details below.(Please share the links for the application)

Age: 28 years
IELTS:
Overall:7
Listening:8
Speaking:6
Reading:7
Writing:6.5

IT Experience: Software Testing(4.9 years)

Education: BTECH(ECE)-2010

Please tell me I shall apply for PNP or FSW?
What are the fair chances for approval?
I need to show the fund of 11k $ when and for how long?

Ur help is really appreciated

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

We are _volunteers_ posting here and we _are *not*_ here to hold you by the hand and guide you through the immigration process.

You must do the work yourself. 

If you are a Software Tester, then it should _not_ be difficult for you to do a Google search.

If you have questions about the process along the way, we are happy to help... however, we are unwilling and unable to do the work for you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

HBHATIA28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please guide me what is the procedure to apply for express entry. I m posting my details below.(Please share the links for the application)
> 
> ...



Why should we do this for you? Do it yourself and if you need help with specific questions we can offer advice.


----------

